# H & R Track



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone use Stainless Steel track from H & R Trains? 

http://www.hrtrains.com/


...........john


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
I have a bunch of older track from the company that makes the track that H&R sells. TDV or A2 line track made in France I believe? At one point someone else was importing it into the states and couldn't move it based on cost vs REA & LGB brass at the time. The hobby shop I worked at bought it in bulk and I got a good share of it. So far I've done little more than temporary layouts with it. I think in my research I've found that the tie's that are on my track (mostly simulated concrete sleepers) were from an older plastic formuation and I've found that the sleepers can be brittle & break sometimes. Supposedly the newer ones have fixed this problem? I have found that both Aristocraft & LGB tie strips fit though. I just spent some time unthreading the concrete strips off some R3 curves that i plan to lay as soon as the weather co-operates for a basic oval outside. My first "permanent" layout outside. Not sure it will stay there but it will stay outside. So far I've had no issues with this track other than the brittleness mentioned. I believe that GRR did a review comparison of this track vs the rest of the commercially available track a few years ago and I think Greg E. has somehting on his website about it too? I think pricing is relatively comparable to Aristocraft at the moment? 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did, nice stuff, European ties only I believe, used to be double the price of the Aristo track and if memory serves me right, somewhat limited in turnout selection. 

Yes, comes/came from TDV.. Yes, my ties oxidized more quickly than the LGB or others. 

I think the pricing has come down somewhat, or Aristo has gone up. 

If you are considering SS rail, I'd look at the code 250 offerings, looks much nicer, everything will run on it. 

Regards, Greg


----------

